# ??Wie baue ich einen Dirttable??



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

*??Wie baue ich einen Dirttable??*

Ich wollte in meiner nähe einen Dirttable mit ein par Kumpels bauen!Wie mache ich das am besten , welche erde ist am besten?? W ist der beste Patz dafürt?Und brauche ich eine Unterkonstrukition???

Mr.Hans Wurst


----------



## KölschePotatoe (6. April 2005)

hm gute frage! wüsst ich auch ma gern...bei mir sinse meistens nach nen paar tagen einfach zerfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (6. April 2005)

mit dreck ?

wenns richtig sein soll, ist eine LKW-ladung pro table garnicht falsch...

kannst holz als unterkonstruktion nehmen. aber dann bitte nichts mit hohlraum basteln :lol.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

KölschePotatoe schrieb:
			
		

> hm gute frage! wüsst ich auch ma gern...bei mir sinse meistens nach nen paar tagen einfach zerfallen...


ja, genau bei mir nämlich auch!!!


----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> mit dreck ?
> 
> wenns richtig sein soll, ist eine LKW-ladung pro table garnicht falsch...
> 
> kannst holz als unterkonstruktion nehmen. aber dann bitte nichts mit hohlraum basteln :lol.




und man braucht wirklich ne ganze LKW ladung??
hast du schon mal einen gebaut???wenn, ja woher hast du den sand/Erde genommen???


----------



## der Digge (6. April 2005)

MrHansWurst schrieb:
			
		

> und man braucht wirklich ne ganze LKW ladung??
> hast du schon mal einen gebaut???wenn, ja woher hast du den sand/Erde genommen???



am besten Lehm und ja ne ganze LKW ladung, aber geht au anders sei einfach ma n bischen kreativ!


----------



## crossie (6. April 2005)

MrHansWurst schrieb:
			
		

> und man braucht wirklich ne ganze LKW ladung??
> hast du schon mal einen gebaut???wenn, ja woher hast du den sand/Erde genommen???



_brauch_ man nicht, ist aber von vorteil. beim dirtpark freiburg (so wurde mir zumindest gesagt) sind die double's (absprung und landung) aus jeweils einer LKWladung entstanden... das setzt sich halt mit der zeit.

die die ich gebaut hab sind bisher nur aus dreck entstanden (lehm, erde etc) ohne unterkonstruktion.
haben gehalten, aber brauchen halt pflege, die dinger.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Spooner (6. April 2005)

lol
ich weiss nichtmals wie sowas richtig aussieht , hat jemand mal pics xD


----------



## Flatpro (6. April 2005)

wir ham in unserm großen table 40 t erde


----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wir ham in unserm großen table 40 t erde



wo hbt ir das her??aus nem loch rausgeschaufelt???oder kekauft(wie teuer?)??


----------



## Flatpro (6. April 2005)

kaufen wäre wohl sehr teuer... nee, bekommen wir vonner stadt umsons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

seit ihr einfachzum rahthaus gegangen und habt gesagt wir wollen einen dirt table bauen gehben sie uns 40 t sand oder was???


----------



## derFisch (6. April 2005)

MrHansWurst schrieb:
			
		

> seit ihr einfachzum rahthaus gegangen und habt gesagt wir wollen einen dirt table bauen gehben sie uns 40 t sand oder was???


der herr is im verein! Gründe halt auch einen oder geh auf ne Baustelle und frag, ob du was abhaben kannst.


----------



## alöx (6. April 2005)

Wir haben bei uns insgesamt 25 große LKW's ankommen sehen. Die haben da so gaaanz grosse Kakkahaufen hingesetzt. Dann war da noch der "Eismann" mit seinem coolen Bagger und hat die haufen voll verteilt. 
Und danach waren da gaaaanz viele Dreckspringer mit so Schaufeln die so Erdhügel gebastelt haben. Achja Eismann's Papa hat ein Tiefbauunternehmen und von da haben wir allerfeinsten Lehm bekommen. Yeah!

Und das Zeug steht jetzt seit 5 Jahren ohne einzufallen. Wird nur nach dem Winter neu gebastelt weil alles immer voll moppelkotze huckelig wird.



nehmt mich nicht so ernst ich komm grad vom Dreckspringen...  










so sah es kurz nach dem Winter aus... neue Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bei uns insgesamt 25 große LKW's ankommen sehen. Die haben da so gaaanz grosse Kakkahaufen hingesetzt. Dann war da noch der "Eismann" mit seinem coolen Bagger und hat die haufen voll verteilt.
> Und danach waren da gaaaanz viele Dreckspringer mit so Schaufeln die so Erdhügel gebastelt haben. Achja Eismann's Papa hat ein Tiefbauunternehmen und von da haben wir allerfeinsten Lehm bekommen. Yeah!
> 
> Und das Zeug steht jetzt seit 5 Jahren ohne einzufallen. Wird nur nach dem Winter neu gebastelt weil alles immer voll moppelkotze huckelig wird.
> ...



auf welcher fleche habt ihr das denn gemacht??


----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

habt ihr nen start aus holz gebaut oder was is das hinten in pic 3???


----------



## alöx (6. April 2005)

MrHansWurst schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr nen start aus holz gebaut oder was is das hinten in pic 3???



schau jetzt nochmal ... hab den link beim Bild vergessen. Jetzt isses gross das Bild. 

Fläche ist von der Stadt. punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHansWurst (6. April 2005)

booohhhaa, habt ihr alle glück!!!ich muss sum nächsten leinen dirt park ne hlbestund fahren!!!!wollte jtzt mal was in meinem ort bauen is aber kein platz , muss mich nochmal umschauen!!!


----------



## KölschePotatoe (7. April 2005)

> Wir haben bei uns insgesamt 25 große LKW's ankommen sehen. Die haben da so gaaanz grosse Kakkahaufen hingesetzt. Dann war da noch der "Eismann" mit seinem coolen Bagger und hat die haufen voll verteilt.



tz klar...und unsereins müht sich mit spaten und schaufel ab um dann als ergebnis stolz nen 20cm table zu präsentieren...bombig


----------



## alöx (11. April 2005)

Neue Bilder.... 

He wir arbeiten auch mit Händen. Aber irgendwo muss die Erde ja erstmal herkomen?! 











Jaja... und bald sind se alle wieder fertig!


----------



## lostnos (11. April 2005)

ihr seita lles so glückspilze  
bei uns kommt jetzt ne autobahn  quer durch die  dirtline     d.h. alles weg komplett weg nichts bleibt mehr!!!
un dann müssen wir wiedr bei der stadt um ein gelände betteln un einjahr warten bis wir eins bekommen un dann kohle zusammen kratzen un  dreck zum sonderpreis kaufn^^un warten bis die   (letztes mal warns glaub 23 lkws) lkws den dreck bringen..naja ..... is sowas wegen ner autobahn...TOLL


----------



## MetalJumper (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts aus, ich habe mit 2 Kumpels ein kleines grundstück, das leicht am hang liegt. 
eine Startrampe habenm wir schon am Hang errichtet nur fragen wir uns jetz wie wir gute jumps bauen! welche hilfsmittel benötige ich? 
ihr habt was geschrieben von wegen "unterkonstruktion" wie soll die dann aussehen?

rock on |m|


----------



## DJ_BMX (14. Oktober 2010)

Spaten, Schaufeln, Erde und Wasser.

Also Einfach nen Dreckshaufen machen.

Dann shaped ihr nen Sprungkicker. Also da wo ihr abspringt. Shapen ist den Sprungkicker zurecht bauen, also wie steil er ist und so weiter.

Habt ihr das. Springt ihr einfach mal über den Kicker und seht dann wie weit ihr kommt.
Dann Baut ihr ne Landung. Das ist das Selbe wie das absprung. Nur nicht so steil und am besten immer breiter bauen.

Habt ihr dass nehmt ihr ne Gießkanne und macht den Absprung nass und klopft ihn immer wieder fest. Denn dann kickt es euch schneller und höher raus und macht die Sache stabiler.


----------



## mainfluffy (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, dieser Link dürfte dir weiterhelfen 

http://www.schlickjumper.de/artikel/view.php?artkey=142


----------



## freddeinallah (18. Oktober 2010)

wenn dei erde immer zerbröselt solltet ihr euch überlegen ob ihr nicht einfach nur die landung schaufeln und die kicker aus holz bauen wollt. falls ihr dirtbike fahrt macht einen fast 90° absprung wenn ihr bmx fahrt etwas weniger (80-85°). Is keine billige angelegenheit aber es hält für ne ewigkeit und braucht so gut wie eine pflege.


----------



## DJ_BMX (19. Oktober 2010)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> wenn dei erde immer zerbröselt solltet ihr euch überlegen ob ihr nicht einfach nur die landung schaufeln und die kicker aus holz bauen wollt. falls ihr dirtbike fahrt macht einen fast 90° absprung wenn ihr bmx fahrt etwas weniger (80-85°). Is keine billige angelegenheit aber es hält für ne ewigkeit und braucht so gut wie eine pflege.



Wieso sollten bmx'er weniger steigung beim kicker haben?


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2010)

Weil BMXer auch so schon steil gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (19. Oktober 2010)

Normäääääl.


----------



## general-easy (20. Oktober 2010)

mahlzeit!
Kann mir mal einer nen pic posten damit ich mir so grob vorstellen kann wie weit man mit einer LKW-Ladung kommt? Also vllt hat ja einer nen Bild von nem Hügelchen was so aus einer Lkw-Ladung geschaufelt wurde.
Haben jetzt auch ein Grundstück gekauft und habe auch zwei garten und Landschauftsbauer am Start, wollte nur erst grob abschätzen nach wieviel Lkw-Ladungen ich dann fragen sollte. Wollte 4-5 mittelgroße Dirt`s bauen.


----------



## Fabian_94 (20. Oktober 2010)




----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2010)

Da nützt auch gähnen nichts. Dem Rad und Geburtsdatum nach zu urteilen, gehörst du auch zu den krassen Dirtcheckern aus der Sekundarstufe I.


----------



## qam (21. Oktober 2010)

mein gott, ihr habt doch schonmal dirt jumps gesehen oder? ist es so schwer, selber zu probieren so etwas zu bauen? ist kein hexenwerk, haben andere schon vor euch geschafft... und wers nicht schaffst sollte den sport wechseln... oder so


----------



## holmar (21. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hast du das Problem gleich im ersten Satz erkannt


----------



## freddeinallah (23. Oktober 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Wieso sollten bmx'er weniger steigung beim kicker haben?



ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das man bei dirts mit 90er absprüngen öfters im bender aufkommt. mitm dirtbike war das nich so der fall. also ham wir nen zweiten double etwas weniger steigung gebaut und problem war gelöst.


----------



## gutelaunecola (31. Oktober 2010)

geht in wald schaufelt mitn paar mann einige löcher irgendwo hin und nehmt die erde + vllt bisschen holz als unterkonstruktion und los gehts 
wo isn das problem?!
die dirts bei uns stehen schon seit über 10jahren! bisl pflegen rumshapen usw schon geht das!


----------

